# Dust Mask?



## Pastorshobby (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m thinking of getting the RZ M2.5 mask.
Looks like this: https://rzmask.com/collections/m2-5-masks
Is there a reason I should get a different kind or need a respirator style mask?
What do you wear?
Peace


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Those are alright but I think a paint respirator is more comfortable, especially in hot weather.


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

I’ve always worn the $16 3M respirator with the nice pink filters.


----------



## JMerriman (Jan 12, 2018)

I use my RZ M1 all the time. It does get a little warm in the summer, but I think its worth it. I got the Spitfire version, looks way cooler in person. The mesh style might be stay a little cooler compared to the neoprene ones.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*What are you using the mask for?*



Pastorshobby said:


> I’m thinking of getting the RZ M2.5 mask.
> Looks like this: https://rzmask.com/collections/m2-5-masks
> Is there a reason I should get a different kind or need a respirator style mask?
> What do you wear?
> Peace


What are you using the mask for? The level of protection is dictated by the danger. Are you using it for protection from sawdust? Painting? Sanding? VOCs (Volatile organic compounds (*VOC*) means any compound of carbon, excluding carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, carbonic acid, metallic carbides or carbonates, and ammonium carbonate, which participates in atmospheric photochemical reactions)?

Eric


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Pastorshobby said:


> I’m thinking of getting the RZ M2.5 mask.
> Looks like this: https://rzmask.com/collections/m2-5-masks
> Is there a reason I should get a different kind or need a respirator style mask?
> What do you wear?
> Peace




I have the RZ mask and I like it a lot. It’s very comfortable - especially because I have a beard. 

I use it for woodworking to help against fine dust. If I were painting or using lacquer with a HVLP system or something, I’d probably go with my 3M neoprene mask with the two filters on either side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

I've got to say that I use my RZ a lot as well, it's my go-to mask and is much more comfortable than the 3M respirators, which I also have. It's fast and easy to put on and take off, velcro is much more convenient than all of the elastic straps.


----------

